# Voting Poll: PotM July 2012



## Overread

Here we go for July - time to cast your votes; good luck to all those with nominated photos! 

Talen Show by Seefutlung






Insect Wings by jdsfighter





Rad Rod Final by Brinr





Fireworks by trabaker





Cades Cove by nmasters





Beech forest by tadzio89





Astral Abstractscape by invisible





MEME by Schwettylens





Red Poppy on Yellow by cgipson1





wide angle wood by charlie76





Abstract Water by rexbobcat


----------



## Tambo_Greenpanda

I'm curious as to why the Meme was even nominated for this? As a new member I want to see photos that are inspiring and challenging.


----------



## o hey tyler

Tambo_Greenpanda said:


> I'm curious as to why the Meme was even nominated for this? As a new member I want to see photos that are inspiring and challenging.



Getting three young children to facepalm simultaneously is extremely difficult. I can only imagine how many frames Schwetty had to shoot to get that shot.


----------



## Compaq

I don't care how unjustified Schwetty's ban might be, that meme does not belong in this competition. He could have had 15 kids palming their faces, and it still wouldn't belong here.


----------



## Tambo_Greenpanda

Don't get me wrong, it's cute, but I'd feel bad if it beat out some of these others photos, without being as proportional or aesthetic as it could be.


----------



## Jaemie

What happened to *blinds* by sleist?

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hoto-month-nomination-thread.html#post2644106


----------



## HughGuessWho

Compaq said:
			
		

> I don't care how unjustified Schwetty's ban might be, that meme does not belong in this competition. He could have had 15 kids palming their faces, and it still wouldn't belong here.



That's a matter of opinion. That's the point of the VOTE


----------



## Tambo_Greenpanda

My first day on this photography forum and a meme is beating several other very well taken photos by vote of the forum users. How much serious advice can I get through this community?


----------



## Compaq

HughGuessWho said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how unjustified Schwetty's ban might be, that meme does not belong in this competition. He could have had 15 kids palming their faces, and it still wouldn't belong here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a matter of opinion. That's the point of the VOTE
Click to expand...



I can't argue on that. I expect, however, all the respected members of this place to be able to keep semi-political agendas out of an honest skill-based competition where we're supposed to be honouring members by nominating photos we feel stand out from the others posted here. Someone nominated it, and so it's part of the vote. I just hope people will remember the intent of this competition.

And that's *my *&#8203;opinion.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Tambo_Greenpanda said:


> My first day on this photography forum and a meme is beating several other very well taken photos by vote of the forum users. How much serious advice can I get through this community?



But that is the truth.  If the Meme wins, it is sooo ridiculously stupid.  You need triple facepalm to describe how stupid it is.

P.S.  I am as surprised as you are that it is winning.


----------



## Ballistics

Tambo_Greenpanda said:


> I'm curious as to why the Meme was even nominated for this? As a new member I want to see photos that are inspiring and challenging.


 
So then take photos that are challenging and inspiring, this way, you get what you want and you sound a lot less self-entitled.


----------



## Ballistics

Tambo_Greenpanda said:


> My first day on this photography forum and a meme is beating several other very well taken photos by vote of the forum users. How much serious advice can I get through this community?



You are in the wrong field if you think that there is a right and wrong in art. I think you need to take yourself a lot less serious and enjoy your stay. If you don't like the fact that a made up vote is being won out by an image that you disagree with, provide me with your paypal and I will be sure that you get a refund.


----------



## o hey tyler

Compaq said:
			
		

> I can't argue on that. I expect, however, all the respected members of this place to be able to keep semi-political agendas out of an honest skill-based competition where we're supposed to be honouring members by nominating photos we feel stand out from the others posted here. Someone nominated it, and so it's part of the vote. I just hope people will remember the intent of this competition.
> 
> And that's my &#8203;opinion.



So you are saying that getting 3 youngsters to simultaneously face palm doesn't involve a certain level of skill as a parent? I guess we have different opinions on what constitutes skill. ;-)


----------



## HughGuessWho

Compaq said:
			
		

> I can't argue on that. I expect, however, all the respected members of this place to be able to keep semi-political agendas out of an honest skill-based competition where we're supposed to be honouring members by nominating photos we feel stand out from the others posted here. Someone nominated it, and so it's part of the vote. I just hope people will remember the intent of this competition.
> 
> And that's my &#8203;opinion.



And I can't disagree with that. Fair enough.


----------



## Overread

NOTICE I'm giving one reply to this and that is it



Compaq said:


> I don't care how unjustified Schwetty's ban might be, that meme does not belong in this competition. He could have had 15 kids palming their faces, and it still wouldn't belong here.



All members of the forum are free to nominate any photo that they choose. Provided that the photo follows the rules of the competition the mods/admin will take no action to perform any kind of "quality" check upon the competition. This is a users competition, the nominations chosen and the winner voted for by the members of the site itself. 
That is how its always run and there are no plans to change that fact. 



Jaemie said:


> What happened to *blinds* by sleist?
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hoto-month-nomination-thread.html#post2644106



Jaemie, honestly I totally missed that there was a nomination there because there wasn't a photo posted that I could see (I just ended up missing sight of it). However I've even found the URL and posted it direct into my browser, but I get no result. I've a feeling that the photo must have been pulled from its original location and as such I can't enter it into the competition (Because it can't be seen). If many others can see something it might show its a local problem to me, however there are no firewall blocks where I am - I should be able to see anything.


----------



## Tambo_Greenpanda

Ballistics said:


> Tambo_Greenpanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to why the Meme was even nominated for this? As a new member I want to see photos that are inspiring and challenging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then take photos that are challenging and inspiring, this way, you get what you want and you sound a lot less self-entitled.
Click to expand...



I trust you are a photographer of high skill. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Compaq

o hey tyler said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't argue on that. I expect, however, all the respected members of this place to be able to keep semi-political agendas out of an honest skill-based competition where we're supposed to be honouring members by nominating photos we feel stand out from the others posted here. Someone nominated it, and so it's part of the vote. I just hope people will remember the intent of this competition.
> 
> And that's my &#8203;opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that getting 3 youngsters to simultaneously face palm doesn't involve a certain level of skill as a parent? I guess we have different opinions on what constitutes skill. ;-)
Click to expand...


I agree, that's hard. However, I suppose you see what I'm getting at? If this was posted as a serious "photograph" that should inflict some emotional response on the viewer, then I wouldn't mind its nomination. However, it was purely political and posted to make a point, with no ground in communicative or parental skills. I think it was wrong to nominate it, and even wronger to vote on it.


----------



## HughGuessWho

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> So you are saying that getting 3 youngsters to simultaneously face palm doesn't involve a certain level of skill as a parent? I guess we have different opinions on what constitutes skill. ;-)



I think the point is that the votes are politically motivated. As I'm sure most are. But that's how the world works.


----------



## Ballistics

Compaq said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how unjustified Schwetty's ban might be, that meme does not belong in this competition. He could have had 15 kids palming their faces, and it still wouldn't belong here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a matter of opinion. That's the point of the VOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't argue on that. I expect, however, all the respected members of this place to be able to keep semi-political agendas out of an honest skill-based competition where we're supposed to be honouring members by nominating photos we feel stand out from the others posted here. Someone nominated it, and so it's part of the vote. I just hope people will remember the intent of this competition.
> 
> And that's *my *&#8203;opinion.
Click to expand...


What *is* the intent of this competition?


----------



## HughGuessWho

Compaq said:
			
		

> I agree, that's hard. However, I suppose you see what I'm getting at? If this was posted as a serious "photograph" that should inflict some emotional response on the viewer, then I wouldn't mind its nomination. However, it was purely political and posted to make a point, with no ground in communicative or parental skills. I think it was wrong to nominate it, and even wronger to vote on it.



I was with you until you said "wronged" LOL


----------



## Compaq

Surely not to advocate political opinions.


----------



## Ballistics

Tambo_Greenpanda said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tambo_Greenpanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to why the Meme was even nominated for this? As a new member I want to see photos that are inspiring and challenging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then take photos that are challenging and inspiring, this way, you get what you want and you sound a lot less self-entitled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I trust you are a photographer of high skill. Thank you for your advice.
Click to expand...


High skill? That could mean anything, but lets just say that one of my photos have been nominated for this competition before.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Just dont worry about it... it is not going to win.  You get so many new members everyday who have no idea about the MEME.  It is leading far in the beginning but not for long.  It wont be a big deal.


----------



## Ballistics

Compaq said:


> Surely not to advocate political opinions.



I'm missing something here. What's so political about this?


----------



## Compaq

Nothing personal, schwetty, I just feel strongly about it, that's all


----------



## Jaemie

Overread said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to *blinds* by sleist?
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hoto-month-nomination-thread.html#post2644106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaemie, honestly I totally missed that there was a nomination there because there wasn't a photo posted that I could see (I just ended up missing sight of it). However I've even found the URL and posted it direct into my browser, but I get no result. I've a feeling that the photo must have been pulled from its original location and as such I can't enter it into the competition (Because it can't be seen). If many others can see something it might show its a local problem to me, however there are no firewall blocks where I am - I should be able to see anything.
Click to expand...


It appears the image was in my cache (just cleared and re-checked), hence I was able to see it and assumed the link still worked. Sorry for the confusion. It's too bad the image is no longer available for the contest. Thanks for trying.


----------



## o hey tyler

Compaq said:
			
		

> I agree, that's hard. However, I suppose you see what I'm getting at? If this was posted as a serious "photograph" that should inflict some emotional response on the viewer, then I wouldn't mind its nomination. However, it was purely political and posted to make a point, with no ground in communicative or parental skills. I think it was wrong to nominate it, and even wronger to vote on it.



Well I guess I am wrong then because I voted for it! 

By the way, is laughter not an emotional response? Because that's what the image did for me. The informative poster on the wall of my pediatricians office when I was a kid told me that laughter was an emotion. If it didn't do the same for you, I can completely understand why you wouldn't vote for it. That doesn't mean that the photo doesn't illicit an emotional response.

Not all photographs are serious, bro. True story. 

Let's get back on subject and allow other people to vote. Your opinion isn't going to get the photo removed from the poll. Vote for the image you deem best and let the best arrangement of photons win.


----------



## Tambo_Greenpanda

Schwettylens said:


> Just dont worry about it... it is not going to win.  You get so many new members everyday who have no idea about the MEME.  It is leading far in the beginning but not for long.  It wont be a big deal.



Don't get me wrong, I think it's hilarious.


----------



## Compaq

Well, I suppose you're right in that assessment, Tyler. I did chuckle too.
Btw, not asking to get it removed, just that people think twice before voting.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I did try to get a better shot.  I brought them all to my home studio in the basement, put cute chairs, set up my strobes... ready to go... FAIL

All three of them STRAPPED on the chair is best I can do.  Sorry to disappoint you guys.. I really DID try LOL.


----------



## Tambo_Greenpanda

Ballistics said:


> Tambo_Greenpanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then take photos that are challenging and inspiring, this way, you get what you want and you sound a lot less self-entitled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trust you are a photographer of high skill. Thank you for your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> High skill? That could mean anything, but lets just say that one of my photos have been nominated for this competition before.
Click to expand...


Woah.


----------



## HughGuessWho

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Well I guess I am wrong then because I voted for it!



Ditto


----------



## Ballistics

Tambo_Greenpanda said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tambo_Greenpanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I trust you are a photographer of high skill. Thank you for your advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High skill? That could mean anything, but lets just say that one of my photos have been nominated for this competition before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woah.
Click to expand...


Yeah, so watch out.  

In other words, I've been part of this vote that you are taking way to seriously. There's more to this forum than this poll. If you don't like it, click a button that looks like this: [x]


----------



## sm4him

We may just get the Photo of the Month Voting thread closed before this is over, lol!

THIS right here is what we call "taking things WAY too seriously." 
It's just a photo. Really. And it IS hilarious, any political intent aside.

The rest of them are just photos, too. Some are stunningly beautiful, but neither my life, nor, indeed, the life of the person who TOOK the photo, will change much depending on whether they lose or win this contest.  They are JuST photos.

I see nothing in the rules that says what KIND of photo can be nominated, other than it has to be one that was posted during that month.  Nothing about subject matter--so portraits, weddings, humorous photos, touching photos, abstracts...heck you can even nominate a Squirrel if you want to! 

This photo turned meme is humorous, and I could see voting for it on that basis (not going to, but I'm not opposed to it). On the other hand--yes, some will vote for it just because of the "political" statement it makes (TPF politics anyway). But you know, that doesn't bother me. The fact that people in my neighborhood vote for a president, or mayor or school board representative because they like his/her name, or the color of the contestant's hair...THAT bothers me!!

EDIT: corrected typos


----------



## manaheim

It cracks me up that this topic effectively won't die.


----------



## Alex_B

Oh my god... just realised what is going on here!

Not sure if I should cry or laugh


----------



## Ernicus

It's a funny shot, it hits home to those to whom it matters.  If it were a random photo that happened for fun and had no bearing on the temp ban, it would not have made the list, much less get voted on.  But it was and it did, so here it is.  

If it wins it will win for popularity and reasons having nothing to do with photography, regardless of how it is being portrayed as such.

I respect all views of art and don't say if something is or isn't.  It's not my place or anyone's place to do as such, we can simply say if we like/appreciate it or not.  

Does it belong here in the voting thread?  Yes, because someone nominated it.  No, because I don't feel it is worthy of being here.  I say that admitting that I enjoy the photo.

My opinion.  Not interested in talking about it.  Just thought I'd state my opinion.  Like it or not, doesn't matter as it is solely my opinion.


----------



## Robin Usagani

If I do win, I dont think I nor the runner up will feel bad.  What the heck do you win?  LOL


----------



## manaheim

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> If I do win, I dont think I nor the runner up will feel bad.  What the heck do you win?  LOL



A 1 month license to post memes... With or without snark.


----------



## Alex_B

Schwettylens said:


> If I do win, I dont think I nor the runner up will feel bad.  What the heck do you win?  LOL



There used to be times, long before you registered on this forum, when people actually got a prize ... which was sent to them in a parcel!


----------



## Compaq

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> If I do win, I dont think I nor the runner up will feel bad.  What the heck do you win?  LOL



You don't think new hobby photographers who managed to get nominated would be proud to win?


----------



## MSnowy

Schwettylens said:


> If I do win, I dont think I nor the runner up will feel bad.  What the heck do you win?  LOL



You get to tell everyone on your Facebook page that you won the monthly photo contest,on a very prestigious internet forum


----------



## Robin Usagani

Compaq said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I do win, I dont think I nor the runner up will feel bad.  What the heck do you win?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think new hobby photographers who managed to get nominated would be proud to win?
Click to expand...


Hmmm.. very true




MSnowy said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I do win, I dont think I nor the runner up will feel bad.  What the heck do you win?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get to tell everyone on your Facebook page that you won the monthly photo contest,on a very prestigious internet forum
Click to expand...


Maybe get a little award JPEG file I can put on my welcome page?  Then I can start referring my self as an "award winning" photographer on my intro page like some people.


----------



## o hey tyler

MSnowy said:
			
		

> You get to tell everyone on your Facebook page that you won the monthly photo contest,on a very prestigious internet forum



Isn't this a TPF contest and not an FM one? 

Those in the know will get It.


----------



## Overread

Alex_B said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I do win, I dont think I nor the runner up will feel bad.  What the heck do you win?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There used to be times, long before you registered on this forum, when people actually got a prize ... which was sent to them in a parcel!
Click to expand...


You know there still is a prize - $25 and a 12 month free membership on the forums; along with front page display for a month. 
We don't have any stocks of the micro torch with TPF printed upon it or any other items, so the $25 prize replaces it (paypal transfer and the admin might have other transfer options open as well) and is much easier to use on an international forum.


----------



## jake337

Tambo_Greenpanda said:


> I'm curious as to why the Meme was even nominated for this? As a new member I want to see photos that are inspiring and challenging.





Compaq said:


> I don't care how unjustified Schwetty's ban might be, that meme does not belong in this competition. He could have had 15 kids palming their faces, and it still wouldn't belong here.



It's a photograph, in a site wide photography contest. How does it not belong?  If you don't like it, don't vote.



Yeah, I thought about it, this _IS_ a photography forum.



I do think he should give it another shot in the studio though.







Seriously, were just on a photography forum, why are your arms flailing so severely?


----------



## Compaq

I don't claim to have any rule on my side of the argument.

Yes, the meme is a photograph. Yes, it was nominated, and yes, people are free to vote for it as "Best Photo of the Month - July" as they please. There is absolutely nothing I can do about that. If you fail to see what my argument is based on, though, then so be it.


----------



## rexbobcat

Compaq said:
			
		

> I don't claim to have any rule on my side of the argument.
> 
> Yes, the meme is a photograph. Yes, it was nominated, and yes, people are free to vote for it as "Best Photo of the Month - July" as they please. There is absolutely nothing I can do about that. If you fail to see what my argument is based on, though, then so be it.



We can see it but your justification is lacking. You just admitted like, 3 different defeaters for your stance.

There's more to photography than "ooohs" and "aaahs." A photograph doesn't have to be profound either with content or technically to send a message. If you look at the photo in the context for why it was taken, it's easy to see why it was chosen.


----------



## Compaq

Well, then I apologise. I'm sorry for believing that Photo of the Month was in ANY way a serious contest. I'm sorry that I assumed other members believed that too.


----------



## Alex_B

Compaq said:


> Well, then I apologise. I'm sorry for believing that Photo of the Month was in ANY way a serious contest. I'm sorry that I assumed other members believed that too.



I think people are trying to release pressure from the situation in here ... and we do have quite a situation 

Maybe see it from that perspective!


----------



## Compaq

If you need to know the context in which the photo was taken, in order to appreciate it, why, then it shouldn't be awarded best of any month. That's my opinion, at least.


----------



## Ernicus

If one of my photographs was nominated, I would be honored.  If one of my photographs won, I would be thrilled beyond belief as there generally are really great photographs listed and to be seen as the "best" for that month would be awesome.  To me it would mean that I did something right, captures a great moment, and others appreciated the quality of my work...as to me...this is a learning site.

If that photo should win.  None of that wold hold true to me any longer as I would not take this contest under the same meaning any longer.  The precedent it would set would ruin its validity for me as I hold it now.

Is it really important?  No.  

Does it affect my life that much?  No.  

Is it a goal of mine to grade my learning?  Yes.

Am I upset?  No, not in the slightest.  A person can state an opinion on something without anger or frustration or being upset.

Just a bit more of my opinion since I see one or two getting blasted for stating theirs.


----------



## Ernicus

Alex_B said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then I apologise. I'm sorry for believing that Photo of the Month was in ANY way a serious contest. I'm sorry that I assumed other members believed that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think people are trying to release pressure from the situation in here ... and we do have quite a situation
> 
> Maybe see it from that perspective!
Click to expand...


That may very well be true, to some, however I don't personally feel this is the venue for it.  In my opinion, it is making a mockery of the contest as a whole.


----------



## manaheim

I'm not sure if I'd call it a mockery or a statement.

Quite a few people were pretty worked up over recent events with the memes (granted, it wasn't really the memes that got scwetty banned so much as the snarkiness with which they were delivered).  The problem with this sort of uproar is that it is very quickly forgotten.  This probably makes the forum owners happy (if they care, that is...), but if it's an issue that really should be dragged out into the sun again, then something like this serves to revitalize it.

In the end it's all very silly anyway, but if this is something that is important enough to the masses on TPF to discuss, then Scwetty's facepalm photo is serving a purpose, and really... art is very often about communicating a message of some kind, and in that respect I'd say it has already beaten out every other image in this month's contest.


----------



## o hey tyler

When exactly does voting end?


----------



## Ernicus

8-31-2012


----------



## pixmedic

I voted for _cgipson1's pic. that being said...
why are we all so concerned that schwettys pic was a MEME? or that it was done as a joke? haven't any of the rest of  you taken a picture you didn't intend to be serious, but still turned out great? why cant you just judge the picture like any other pic in the contest, on its merits as a photograph. Jeebus people. stop over analyzing the nature of the picture and  feeling so "concerned" about the moral and ethical nature of the contest. Its just one month. I somehow doubt schwetty will make a MEME every month JUST so it can get nominated every time. (don't let me stop you though Schwettylens!)
_


----------



## Compaq

That's 15 lines for "let's all be friends" ? Sorry, I disagree with you.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Look.. it is a photograph.  I added border with text on it.  It is processed... kinda like the other entries.


----------



## pixmedic

Compaq said:


> That's 15 lines for "let's all be friends" ? Sorry, I disagree with you.



well, then we can agree to disagree. doesn't mean we all can't be friends. can't friends disagree about something and still be friends?


----------



## Robin Usagani

ZOMG! The other entries are catching up!!!!


----------



## Sarmad

My vote goes to the photo - Cades Cove by nmasters


I am wondering, Some of the photos are looking totally fake and photoshopped. No, not trying to be rude. But I can't think someone can get such extra-ordinary lighting, and such perfect location.


----------



## Overread

Sarmad said:


> My vote goes to the photo - Cades Cove by nmasters
> 
> 
> I am wondering, Some of the photos are looking totally fake and photoshopped. No, not trying to be rude. But I can't think someone can get such extra-ordinary lighting, and such perfect location.



You'd be amazed how much imperfection there is in perfection 

As for the specific photos, you can always follow the red links above each one to the thread where they were posted. Often the photographer might have already expanded upon the method they used, and heck nothing stops you posting to ask either.


----------



## charlie76

Sarmad said:
			
		

> My vote goes to the photo - Cades Cove by nmasters
> 
> I am wondering, Some of the photos are looking totally fake and photoshopped. No, not trying to be rude. But I can't think someone can get such extra-ordinary lighting, and such perfect location.



HDR is photography on steroids


----------



## rexbobcat

Sarmad said:
			
		

> My vote goes to the photo - Cades Cove by nmasters
> 
> I am wondering, Some of the photos are looking totally fake and photoshopped. No, not trying to be rude. But I can't think someone can get such extra-ordinary lighting, and such perfect location.



I darn. I'm anxious to see what a real photograph looks like then.


----------



## Robin Usagani

rexbobcat said:


> Sarmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote goes to the photo - Cades Cove by nmasters
> 
> I am wondering, Some of the photos are looking totally fake and photoshopped. No, not trying to be rude. But I can't think someone can get such extra-ordinary lighting, and such perfect location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I darn. I'm anxious to see what a real photograph looks like then.
Click to expand...


My MEME is a real photograph Dave


----------



## charlie76

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> My MEME is a real photograph Dave



Man, your taking this well...I haven't seen one asterisk


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

"S Cat" anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Jaemie

Bitter Jeweler said:


> "S Cat" anyone? Anyone?



Don't look!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Jaemie, do you know what I am talking about?

Older members may remember the S Cat image that was nominated for PotM, and if I remember correctly, it was pulled because it was not "good enough". It was nominated to make a point.

That sorta sets a precident, no? It set a standard.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Jaemie, do you know what I am talking about?
> 
> Older members may remember the S Cat image that was nominated for PotM, and if I remember correctly, it was pulled because it was not "good enough". It was nominated to make a point.
> 
> That sorta sets a precident, no? It set a standard.



Link? LOL


----------



## Jaemie

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Jaemie, do you know what I am talking about?
> 
> Older members may remember the S Cat image that was nominated for PotM...



Oops. No, I was WAY over-thinking this and thought you were referring to the Schroedinger's Cat "experiment," and suggesting that through observation of the poll we may be affecting the outcome. Or something like that.


----------



## mishele

Bitter Jeweler said:


> "S Cat" anyone? Anyone?



Yes....remember. POTM was stopped shortly after that....wasn't it?


----------



## Jaemie

Was it this? http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...month-january-10-nominations.html#post1817805


----------



## trumsoMZ

all are great but the _Cades__ Cove really makes me feel peaceful _


----------



## KJA

I like  	_Rad Rod Final by Brinr_ 		 	.
I find adorable.


----------



## Overread

A very close month here with several rising to the fore before the end! However it appears that (and how apt this title is after all the rumbles in the early weeks) Talent (show) has won through for Seefutlung!


----------



## blackmagicdude

My vote goes to the photo - Cades Cove by nmasters


I am wondering, Some of the photos are looking totally fake and  photoshopped. No, not trying to be rude. But I can't think someone can  get such extra-ordinary lighting, and such perfect location.


----------



## o hey tyler

blackmagicdude said:
			
		

> My vote goes to the photo - Cades Cove by nmasters
> 
> I am wondering, Some of the photos are looking totally fake and  photoshopped. No, not trying to be rude. But I can't think someone can  get such extra-ordinary lighting, and such perfect location.



Check the thread title, and then check a calendar


----------



## marrimages

Very beautiful pictures. I like them so much I just hope people will remember the intent of this competition.
beautiful modern furniture


----------



## juliarvil973

i like the talent show. it's so much better than the runner-up. the color is quite intersting


----------



## o hey tyler

juliarvil973 said:
			
		

> i like the talent show. it's so much better than the runner-up. the color is quite intersting



This was back from July of 2012 FYI.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I bet you $20 it's a spammer.


----------



## Sarmad

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I bet you $20 it's a spammer.



I say he/she is new to forum .


----------

